# Triumph Speed Triple



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

i know a few of you like bikes - here's mine yesterday. pity the entrance to the car park where i shot them was so muddy - picked up a lot of muck on the tyres.

Yr 2000, Triumph Speed Triple 955i, 27k miles (7k of which i did last year)




























one day i'll have one of the new shape ones, but this really ain't too shabby


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice machine...! Are those Pirellis Diablos Stradas?


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

:jawdrop: Lovely .......

That's a real mans bike......no plastic.

Health to enjoy and as we say in Ulster "keep her between the hedges".


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A very distinctive bike and all the better for that. I have just done a job for a customer who had the newer smaller version in bright met green, it does not have the same visual impact.

Were the pics taken at Baildon?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That's really nice!!!

I have a mate who owns a Bonneville and that one is great! Not a lot of alternatives in that category too...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I just love triples!

Mike


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

not Baildon but close - Penistone Hill near Haworth

rear tyre is a Dunlop Roadstar - similar to the Corsa Strada. it's my first one and not scrubbed in yet but hopefully will keep me between the hedges  front is a Pirelli Corsa

ride safe fellas


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice indeed! love the streetfighter look Triumph managed with these, quite a revelation back in the day.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

They're just a wheelstandin' machine :thumbsup: Love the streetfighter 'bars too. Could I recommend some oggy gnobs, tho? (Wont let me spell them properly) Those engine covers aint cheap, I've replaced a few when I was swinging spanners for my local triumph dealer. Great pics

I'm jealous


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Lovely! Never had a ride on a triple. How does it compare?


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Thats' just gorgous, black isn't my favorite colour for bikes, but that takes the biscuit!

I test rode the T509 when it came out back in '97, but ended up buying a Tiger which I kept until I got my 'Scrambler in July '06.










Picture taken just after returning from a trip to Ireland two years ago.

Safe Biking,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Defender said:


>


The Scrabler is a lot nicer than the Tiger which is FUGLY, IMHO... I would much rather have a V-Strom


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

OK Well this is my BMW R1100RS me and my good wife off out for a spin....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dusty said:


>


 :drool:


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Defender said:


> Thats' just gorgous, black isn't my favorite colour for bikes, but that takes the biscuit!
> 
> I test rode the T509 when it came out back in '97, but ended up buying a Tiger which I kept until I got my 'Scrambler in July '06.
> 
> ...


Those Scramblers are SOOOOOO lovely :man_in_love: As for not liking black bikes..... I'll see if 2 of my oldies can convert you :derisive:

I know red is usually the colour of choice for a Ducati... but I loved my black Monster with its graphite stripes










... and my Zed looked like a stealth fighter in black.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Dusty said:


> OK Well this is my BMW R1100RS me and my good wife off out for a spin....


We had the '93 K-RS. Here's a couple of pics on our way down to the Florida Keys in June of 1993. Man it was hot and thunderstorms would just pop-up out of nowhere.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Defender said:


> Thats' just gorgous, black isn't my favorite colour for bikes, but that takes the biscuit!


Black is the only colour for bikes! 

75 years between these two bikes of mine and I know which one will be around in another 75 years.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> The Scrabler is a lot nicer than the Tiger which is FUGLY, IMHO... I would much rather have a V-Strom


My Tiger was the original '93-'98 and best version, very different from the current version.

However, I have to disagree with you about the V-Strom, all versions of the Tiger are better looking, especially at the rear, the V-Strom looks awkward somehow?, but it's all down to personal taste!

The Scrambler is very different, when I change my bike I tend to have something totally different.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Johnny_E said:


> Those Scramblers are SOOOOOO lovely :man_in_love: As for not liking black bikes..... I'll see if 2 of my oldies can convert you :derisive:
> 
> I know red is usually the colour of choice for a Ducati... but I loved my black Monster with its graphite stripes
> 
> ...


They are both really great looking in black, the Monster especially, a riding mate of mine has a modified 620ie in red with lots of carbon bits.

The Zed is a bit more to my taste.

So if these are your a couple of your oldies, what do you have now?


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice Johnny E. Has the z750 got a yoshi tri-oval pipe I see?? Bet it sounds great.

And defender, I thought I was the only person who appreciated scramblers h34r: I'll see if I can find that mad picture of steve mcqueen caning around on his trumpy

Silver hawk, what is that old girl, a matchless?? My knowledge of older bikes isn't that great. 1920-1930's?? Looks brand new mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Phillionaire said:


> Silver hawk, what is that old girl, a matchless?? My knowledge of older bikes isn't that great. 1920-1930's?? Looks brand new mate :thumbsup:


1935...and, yes, it's a Matchless Silver Hawk.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> > Thats' just gorgous, black isn't my favorite colour for bikes, but that takes the biscuit!
> ...


Classic bikes are rather different, that Matchless is wonderful. My father was a Velocette man, had MAC's an MOV for trials riding and a KSS for a while, so they were black, if I every have it will have to be a black one.

Not so sure about the Versys though, sorry Paul, but I just can't passed that headlight!


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

Silverhawk, that matchless is stunning....Did you restore it yourself? I'll try and dig out this photo my dad took in the 80's of a similar matchless that had been abandoned on a street in pakistan...aparently back then you could litterally walk around picking up old british bikes that had been dumped...that was untill people started picking them up, mainly for cutting up as scrap metal   

dazaa


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

[quote name='Defender' date='03 August 2010 - 08:20 AM' timestamp='1280819658' post='581601'

They are both really great looking in black, the Monster especially, a riding mate of mine has a modified 620ie in red with lots of carbon bits.

The Zed is a bit more to my taste.

So if these are your a couple of your oldies, what do you have now?


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry chaps - my quoting is off on the 1st part above.. and in the 2nd I refer to a car instead of a can!! AND... I didnt link the pic.

Frig. Tis a Friday. I need a rest!

Heres the Beowulf:










And heres a link to a nice pic of the Zed - side on:

Pic link


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

RGV 250. The bike I had when I was 19.










If you look closely you can see a miniature coke can slipped over the nitrogen reservoir for the rear shock, because I thought it looked cool. h34r:

Quite an amazing bike to ride. 250 V-twin 2-stroke in a very light (ally) frame. Top speed of close to 130 mph with the carbon cans and a very light bit of engine tuning.

Incredible braking power too with three pot callipers on twin disks braking less than 130 kilos of bike.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> 1935...and, yes, it's a Matchless Silver Hawk.


Ehehe, I remember an article in Performance Bikes magazine where they joked about their grandparents telling them anecdotes about Matchless moterbikes! 

Only ribbing you there though. :wink2: In truth it looks like a stunning bike. ...And in SUCH fantastic condition!!! 

Can't be more than a handful left in that state I would have thought?

Awesome to have a bike with your forum name anyway. I'm still waiting for Suzuki to bring out the Om nom nom 750... :dontgetit:


----------



## Davey M (May 18, 2010)

This is mine in its natural environment.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Davey M said:


> This is mine in its natural environment.


Beautiful that, in red and white! But they all are!!

It really is it's natural environment, I always laugh when I see some guys buying a GS to drive around the city just because they think it's a cool bike.


----------



## Davey M (May 18, 2010)

75th Anniversary edition.

They are just too heavy for trundling around town. Im sure its made of cast iron.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

It's faired cousin says hello :thumbsup:



















Can't beat a Hinckly triple for "grunt"


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I have to agree about black bikes. My Honda Blackbird is in black - the fastest colour!

Rob


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

MIKE said:


> It's faired cousin says hello :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well said, that triple growl is one of the best sounds out there, I remember firing up my '97 Tiger without any silencers fitted, it was awesome!

I do like my Scrambler though, it's running a Arrow 2:1 sounds very 'british parallel twin' with an edge, as it has a 270 degree crank.


----------

